# iPad 1: HDMI out, but no video mirroring...



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

That sucks.

From the "Apple Digital AV Adapter" Product Page on the *US Apple Store*:

Apple Digital AV Adapter - Apple Store (U.S.)



> Mirroring supported only by iPad 2.
> 
> Video out supports up to 1080p for iPad 2 and up to 720p for iPad, iPhone 4 and iPod touch (4th generation). Movies play at up to 720p.


----------



## frednhb (Nov 21, 2008)

oh man that sucks so much. thats the only feature from ipad 2 that really caught my eye


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

frednhb said:


> oh man that sucks so much. thats the only feature from ipad 2 that really caught my eye


Hah. Me too. I guess they figured it was a feature they could upsell us to iPad 2's with.

It's not like the iPad 1 can't already do video mirroring (via Jailbreak...)


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure out exactly _what_ would be able to display in "up to 1080p" since it seems like it's only capable of playing 720p video ... also trying to figure out how 1024x768 is going to properly mirror out to a widescreen tv without screwing up the aspect ratio. I suspect if you want to play video and have it look good you should probably choose to NOT mirror and have it go out in 720p native (although not sure how that would work with the iPad interface either).

I guess once people get their hands on them we'll find out!


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

So to get this right, you cannot mirror an image or application from your mac to your iPad? Could you do this if you jailbreak your iPad? 

I really like the idea of the app AirDisplay, but I want a hardwired solution to minimize lag and well, wifi is nearly everywhere except where I want to do this.

Any ideas?

H


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

cowasaki said:


> So to get this right, you cannot mirror an image or application from your mac to your iPad? Could you do this if you jailbreak your iPad?
> 
> I really like the idea of the app AirDisplay, but I want a hardwired solution to minimize lag and well, wifi is nearly everywhere except where I want to do this.


What it sounds like you want is accomplished in varying degrees with varying successes in various apps.

A VNC App will VNC and screenshare your Mac - I use something called Desktop Connect, but there are tons of them in the App store. That logs you in over Wifi to your entire Mac desktop. A bit cumbersome, but it works.

There's also something like AirDisplay - which makes your iPad a secondary display to your Mac. It works over Wifi too, and other than Watching video, IMHO, does a decent job of adding more screen real-estate. It's good for putting your twitter feed on there, or stock ticker or weather, etc...

For general streaming media from your Mac, there's the upcoming iTunes Home Sharing update to iOS 4.3. Right now tho, there's apps like "AirView" which allows your iDevice to accept AirPlay feeds.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Damn, I just bought a vga to ipad 30 pin connector adapter. I was looking for an Apple hdmi connector with a charging port.

Now this comes out... freakin' Apple. I guess I gotta get this now. I'm ok with 720p though.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

phuviano said:


> Damn, I just bought a vga to ipad 30 pin connector adapter. I was looking for an Apple hdmi connector with a charging port.
> 
> Now this comes out... freakin' Apple. I guess I gotta get this now. I'm ok with 720p though.


Where'd you buy it? Apple/BestBuy/Futureshop will all return it w/in 14 days no questions, no restocking fee. 

But... I bet the HDMI thingie won't be out in stores till the iPad 2 is - which is 3+ weeks away.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> Where'd you buy it? Apple/BestBuy/Futureshop will all return it w/in 14 days no questions, no restocking fee.
> 
> But... I bet the HDMI thingie won't be out in stores till the iPad 2 is - which is 3+ weeks away.


I love you man.. I'm going to try to return it. I have the original packaging and receipt. I even opened the package carefully, not to rip anything a part.

I bought it @ bestbuy. The only problem I have. I used some bestbuy rewardzone gift certificates to buy them. The rest was paid on my cc. Anyways, I'm going to try. I guess they could reimburse the reward zone coupons with a gift card. Same thing, but just no expiry on the actual gift cards.

Thanks again for suggesting that. I don't even know why I didn't think about that.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

mguertin said:


> I'm still trying to figure out exactly _what_ would be able to display in "up to 1080p" since it seems like it's only capable of playing 720p video ... also trying to figure out how 1024x768 is going to properly mirror out to a widescreen tv without screwing up the aspect ratio.


I guess I'm the only person who thinks he figured this out. I was waiting for someone else to make a comment, but nobody else has so far. I suspect it has do to the rotation. The iPad is 1024x768 IF it's used in landscape mode. If you turn it to portrait, it's actually 768x1024... which just happens to fit nicely in a 1080p resolution with no pixel loss.

Yes, of course the aspect ratio will look odd on an HDTV. The image will be cropped (with black bars... not "stretched", so won't actually affect the aspect ratio). Badly on landscape. Very very badly in portrait. But it could potentially be great for education and/or gaming.

A7


----------



## thedarkhorse (Jul 12, 2008)

I think the 1080p is for slideshows and such.


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you for the feedback fyrefly. Sounds a little more involved than I would like. I will just continue on with my external display or perhaps go to a Mimo Monitor.

H


----------

